#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  Неварский буддизм

## Legba

Кто-нибудь слышал о "белых людях", практикующих в неварской традиции?
Или это совершенно закрытая тема?

----------

Аньезка (12.08.2015)

----------


## Aion

> Можно предположить, что неварский буддизм представляет собой рудимент классической индийской махаянской традиции в ее позднем варианте, когда она включила в себя учения и формы практики тантрического буддизма — Ваджраяны, и испытала достаточно сильное влияние индуизма. К сожалению, неварский буддизм остается почти неизученным.*
> _______________________
> * Культура неварских княжеств достигла своего расцвета в XVII веке. Позднее они были завоеваны воинственными гурхами, что привело к значительному культурному упадку неваров. Центр современного неварского буддизма находится в Патане, близ Катманду. Там находятся архитектурные копии многих буддийских святынь, а в некоторых неварских монастырях монахи наставляют в Дхарме и европейцев.
> 
> ©





> Считается, что поначалу неварцы были буддистами, но по причине индийского влияния и завоеваний в их среде возникли синкретические традиции. В зависимости от рода занятий, невари делятся на различные варны — священнослужителей, администраторов, ремесленников, ювелиров, крестьян и других.
> Для неварских буддистов характерна варновая закрытость индуистского общества и отсутствие принятия учеников извне. Неварский буддизм содержит уровень тантры, который доступен для (заменяющей индуистских брахманов) варны ваджрачарьев (gubhaju) и кшатриев, но недоступен для вайшьев и низших каст, за одним исключением. Одной из групп неварских вайшьев являются шакьи (ювелиры и скульпторы), считающиеся в свою очередь потомками народа шакья, к которому принадлежал Будда Шакьямуни. Шакьи также имеют доступ к тантрической практике, но не имеют права передавать посвящения.
> В противостоянии ассимиляционным влияниям преобладающего в Непале индуизма неварские буддисты обращаются к тхеравадинским учителям из Шри-Ланки (в результате в XX в. в Непале появилось несколько шри-ланкийских храмов) и соседям-тибетцам. В последнем помогает историческая связь: вплоть до установления китайского контроля в Тибете значительное число неварских мастеров работало в Тибете в качестве ювелиров и скульпторов, тогда как тибетские паломники и торговцы подолгу жили в Непале, приспосабливаясь к изменению климата и давления.
> 
> ©


 :Cool:

----------

Велеслав (24.05.2011), Дондог (24.05.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (23.05.2011), Яреб (01.06.2011)

----------


## Legba

Мне кажется, кое-кто считает себя Яндексом.  :Wink: 
И на том спасибо, конечно. Но вот обнаружить этих самых европейцев не особенно удается.

----------

Дондог (24.05.2011), Иван Денисов (11.06.2013), Майя П (24.05.2011)

----------


## Нико

> Мне кажется, кое-кто считает себя Яндексом. 
> И на том спасибо, конечно. Но вот обнаружить этих самых европейцев не особенно удается.


А зачем тебе европейцы?

----------


## Викарий

Общался с неварским художником. Вот что  он мне рассказал. Практиковать неварский буддизм могут и представители низших каст,  им нельзя только преподавать дхарму. Запрета как такового для европейцев на изучение дхармы у них не существует. Все зависит от желания учителя, захочет ли он учить европейца или нет. Линия приемственности в неварском буддизме идет от Падмасамбхавы, но тантры, что больше всего меня удивило, у них практикуют характерные для новых переводов тибетского буддизма, такие как Чакрасамвара и Хеваджра.

----------

Ann Ginger (01.06.2011), Дондог (30.05.2011), Иван Денисов (11.06.2013), Ринчен Намгьял (31.05.2011)

----------


## Топпер

А в чём необходимость практики неварского буддизма для европейца? Он какой-то более правильный или продвинутый чем обычная ваджраяна?

----------

Велеслав (30.05.2011), Германн (12.06.2013), Иван Денисов (11.06.2013), лесник (16.06.2013), Маркион (12.06.2013), О-сэл Лхундруб (30.05.2011)

----------


## Викарий

> А в чём необходимость практики неварского буддизма для европейца? Он какой-то более правильный или продвинутый чем обычная ваджраяна?


 А что вы подразумеваете под обычной ваджраяной. Индийской сейчас нет. Кроме тибетской и неварской ваджраяны существует дальневосточная которая очень хорошо развита в Японии. Тибетская имеет свои особенности связанные с культурой Тибета. И тут еще надо разбираться, где ваджраяна, а где чисто тибетская культурная заморочка. А изучая другие традиции ваджраяны, можно это как то понять. Например в японской ваджраяне учитель не является отдельным объектом прибежища, тантрических обетов не 14, а 4 и тд

----------

Велеслав (30.05.2011), Друкпа Кюнле (31.05.2018)

----------


## Топпер

> А что вы подразумеваете под обычной ваджраяной.


Тибето-монгольскую. В которой четыре основные школы.



> существует дальневосточная которая очень хорошо развита в Японии.


Интересно, а японцы до 20 века знали, что он - ваджраяна? Что-то мне кажется, что нет.



> А изучая другие традиции ваджраяны, можно это как то понять. Например в японской ваджраяне учитель не является отдельным объектом прибежища, тантрических обетов не 14, а 4 и тд


Т.е. сравнительное изучение с целью лучшего понимания своей традиции? Ок. Цель ясна.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Интересно, а японцы до 20 века знали, что он - ваджраяна? Что-то мне кажется, что нет.


Вообще-то школа сингон вроде как относится к ваджраяне. И возникла она отнюдь не в двадцатом веке

----------

Викарий (30.05.2011)

----------


## Викарий

> Интересно, а японцы до 20 века знали, что он - ваджраяна? Что-то мне кажется, что нет.


 Ваджраяна по Японски будет Конгодзё, или Миккё-кай (тайное учение) в Японии появилась в 9 веке привез это учение в Японию из Китая монах Кукай 



> МИККЁ ( яп. "Тайное Учение")- общее название для всех школ японского эзотерического (тантрического буддизма). Первая из них- школа Сингон (яп. "Истинное Слово"), или (Санскр.- Мантра),основана в VIII веке монахом Кукаем,который прошел обучение в Китае. Суть школы Сингон заключена в почитании Вселенского Будды Махавайрочаны (яп. Дайнити) и обретении просветления в течение нынешней жизни, которое обретается посредством йогической практики " Трех Тайн" (яп. Саммицу)."Три Тайны"- это то,чем обладает и Вселенский Будда (макрокосм) и подвижник (микрокосм). "Три Тайны"- это Тайны Тела, Речи и Ума Вселенского Будды,а в практике они выражены в виде принятия Мудр (особых жестов),произнесении Мантр (особых речевых формул на Санскрите) и созерцании Мандал,(специальных образов-диаграмм),а так-же визуализациии обликов божеств, кои являются "превращенными телами " Вселенского Будды. Таким образом, подвижник как бы подражает Будде и тем самым достигает с ним единства в течение данной жизни. Практика "Трех Тайн" выражаена во многочисленных ритуалах,которыми изобилует Сингон, все методы этих ритуалов содержатся в глубокой тайне от непосвященных и передаются лично от учителя ученику,только после инициациии последнего,хотя и имеются некоторые практики, доступные непосвященным. Вторая японская эзотерическая школа- это Тэндай (яп.Небесная Опора). Если Сингон является школой чистого эзотеризма, то Тэндай- это школа "смешанных тайн". Основана она так же в VIII веке монахом Сайтё,также после учебы в Китае. Стремления основателя Тэндай не были сконцентрированны на изучении Миккё, а эзотерические методы лишь должны были дополнять его "многосоставную" школу,под колпаком,которой,онователь хотел собрать воедино все буддийские школы того периода японской истории и добиться статуса государственной религии для Тэндай. Сам Сайтё обучался у Патриарха Сингон- Кукая но так и не получил полного посвящения в тайны, лишь позже, два его последователя Эннин и Энтин получили полную инициацию в Миккё, съездив для этого в Китай. Третья разновидность Миккё- это Сюгэндо, которое не является в прямом смысле слова буддийской школой, т.к. является синкретическим учением, развитым на основе горных культов Синто (яп. Путь Богов)- национальной анимистической религии Японии с присоединением Оммёдо (Учении об Инь и Ян), варианта китайского даосизма и Миккё. Основателем Сюгэндо считается полулегендарный "самочинный" монах Энно Одзуну.

----------

Велеслав (30.05.2011), Друкпа Кюнле (31.05.2018), Иван Денисов (11.06.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Вообще-то школа сингон вроде как относится к ваджраяне. И возникла она отнюдь не в двадцатом веке


Это понятно. Но относили ли японцы её корни к тантрическим махасиддхам индии? Т.е. признают ли они подобное родство?




> Ваджраяна по Японски будет Конгодзё, или Миккё-кай (тайное учение) в Японии появилась в 9 веке привез это учение в Японию из Китая монах Кукай


По описанию, с одной стороны похоже на ваджраяну, а с другой более напоминает самостоятельное учение. Особенно последние две школы.

----------

Велеслав (30.05.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Это понятно. Но относили ли японцы её корни к тантрическим махасиддхам индии? Т.е. признают ли они подобное родство?


Кукай вроде как учился у учеников Амогхаваджры. Ну а там дальше прослеживает и путь до Индии. Вдобавок японский учитель (согласно википедии  :Smilie:  ) вроде составил свой вариант описания методов (так сказать свои авторские методики) на основании изучения сутр и тантр. Вдобавок ЕСДЛ вроде как признает некую общность тибетских методов и этой школы.

----------

Велеслав (30.05.2011), Ринчен Намгьял (31.05.2011)

----------


## Викарий

Линия приемственности Сингон 

1.Нагарджуна,первый патриарх Сингон
2.Нагабодхи,второй патриарх Сингон
3. Ваджрабодхи,третий патриарх Сингон
4.Амогхаваджра,четвертый патриарх Сингон
5.Шубхакарасимха,пятый патриарх Сингон
6.И Син,шестой патриарх Сингон
7.Хуэй Го,седьмой патриарх Сингон
8.Кобо (Кукай),восьмой патриарх Дальневосточной Ваджраяны,первый японский патриарх Миккё и школы Сингон

----------

Legba (31.05.2011), Велеслав (30.05.2011), Иван Денисов (11.06.2013), Маркион (12.06.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Кукай вроде как учился у учеников Амогхаваджры. Ну а там дальше прослеживает и путь до Индии. Вдобавок японский учитель (согласно википедии  ) вроде составил свой вариант описания методов (так сказать свои авторские методики) на основании изучения сутр и тантр. Вдобавок ЕСДЛ вроде как признает некую общность тибетских методов и этой школы.


Некоторая общность вообще у всех школ есть. Это понятно. Но настолько ли сильная? Мне помнится Торчинов писал, что до Японии дошли тантры вплоть до уровня йога-тантр. В связи с чем я и интересуюсь насколько подобное обобщение произвольно.




> Линия приемственности Сингон 
> 
> 1.Нагарджуна,первый патриарх Сингон
> 2.Нагабодхи,второй патриарх Сингон
> 3. Ваджрабодхи,третий патриарх Сингон
> 4.Амогхаваджра,четвертый патриарх Сингон
> 5.Шубхакарасимха,пятый патриарх Сингон
> 6.И Син,шестой патриарх Сингон
> 7.Хуэй Го,седьмой патриарх Сингон
> 8.Кобо (Кукай),восьмой патриарх Дальневосточной Ваджраяны,первый японский патриарх Миккё и школы Сингон


А есть ли тантры в тибетской ваджраяне, которые не передавались через двух  первых патриархов: Нагарджуну и Нагабодхи?

----------

Велеслав (30.05.2011)

----------


## Викарий

> Некоторая общность вообще у всех школ есть. Это понятно. Но настолько ли сильная? Мне помнится Торчинов писал, что до Японии дошли тантры вплоть до уровня йога-тантр. В связи с чем я и интересуюсь насколько подобное обобщение произвольно.


Да так и есть, по тибетской классификации, высшей йога-тантры в японской ваджраяне нет. Есть общие идамы с тибетской ваджраяной Ямантака, Хаягрива, Ачала

----------

Велеслав (30.05.2011)

----------


## Топпер

Это, как я понял тибетцы признают. А японцы сами признают общность практик с тибетским буддизмом?

----------

Велеслав (30.05.2011)

----------


## Викарий

> Это, как я понял тибетцы признают. А японцы сами признают общность практик с тибетским буддизмом?


В самой Японии нет классификации тантр как в Тибете, Но кто то из российских японо-буддологов, сделал такую классификацию: Ваджрашекхара-тантра уровень йога-тантры, Махавайрочана-сутра уровень чарья-тантры, Сусиддхикара-сутра уровень крия-тантры, но она в Сингон распростронения не получила, используется в школе Тэндай. В Тибете вроде как есть эти тантры, уточните у  filolegа. По поводу японцев, слышал краем уха, что Далай Лама дал там передачу ких то практик, которые раньше были в японской ваджраяне, но были утрачены, но точно не уверен.

----------

Велеслав (30.05.2011), Германн (12.06.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> В Но кто то из российских японо-буддологов, сделал такую классификацию: Ваджрашекхара-тантра уровень йога-тантры, Махавайрочана-сутра уровень чарья-тантры, Сусиддхикара-сутра уровень крия-тантры,


Опять же из-за этого и вопрос. Просто может быть так, что японцы в принципе не согласны с этим. 



> По поводу японцев, слышал краем уха, что Далай Лама дал там передачу ких то практик, которые раньше были в японской ваджраяне, но были утрачены, но точно не уверен.


Надеюсь, если кто-либо в курсе, здесь отпишется. Вообще тема с восстановлением утраченных фрагментов, весьма интересна.

----------

Велеслав (30.05.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Опять же из-за этого и вопрос. Просто может быть так, что японцы в принципе не согласны с этим.


Топпер. Даже в тибетских школах нет иногда единого мнения куда и какую тантру включать. Например та же Хеваджра в Сакья вроде как считается недвойственной, в то время как в других школах либо материнской, либо отцовской.




> Надеюсь, если кто-либо в курсе, здесь отпишется. Вообще тема с восстановлением утраченных фрагментов, весьма интересна.


Хе. Так эта тема на форуме поднималась в 2006 году.
Вот ссылка
http://board.buddhist.ru/archive/index.php/t-7965.html?

----------

Иван Денисов (11.06.2013), Пема Дролкар (01.06.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер. Даже в тибетских школах нет иногда единого мнения куда и какую тантру включать. Например та же Хеваджра в Сакья вроде как считается недвойственной, в то время как в других школах либо материнской, либо отцовской.


я скорее о другом. О том, что может быть японцы вообще свой путь считают чем-то другим. В принципе.

Хотя из приведённой вами ссылки складыватеся впечатление, что общий контакт нашли (благодаря существованию организации Манджушри)



> Хе. Так эта тема на форуме поднималась в 2006 году.
> Вот ссылка
> http://board.buddhist.ru/archive/index.php/t-7965.html?


Здесь просто речь о том, что Далай-лама дал тантрические посвящения и учения. Это немного другое. Подобные учения происходят во многих странах.
Я же имел в виду именно восстановление. Т.е. что в курс изучения и посвящения традиционно-японских тантр включается новый кусок от Далай-ламы, который восполняет утерянный.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Здесь просто речь о том, что Далай-лама дал тантрические посвящения и учения. Это немного другое. Подобные учения происходят во многих странах.
> Я же имел в виду именно восстановление. Т.е. что в курс изучения и посвящения традиционно-японских тантр включается новый кусок от Далай-ламы, который восполняет утерянный.


Ну вообще можно посмотреть и другие сайты. Правда как вы будете переводить с японского, не представляю.
Хотя вот еще одна вроде неплохая ссылка:
http://www.buddhanet.net/nippon/nippon_toc.htm

Там в библиографии много книг на аглицком и японском. А заодно ссылки на сайты университетов, где можно наверняка задать соответствующий вопрос

----------

Дондог (31.05.2011)

----------


## Топпер

Так я потому и написал, что было бы интересно услышать от сведущих людей здесь. При наличии информации. Но если нет то нет.

----------


## Legba

Неварская Ваджраяна интересна, в первую очередь, тем, что коренные тантры изучаются и практикуются в оригинале - на санскрите.
И в Тибете, и в Японии тексты переводились. Кроме того, неварский буддизм не переживал такой социальной катастрофы, как тибетский.
А значит не является (пока) товаром на эзотерическом рынке - что периодически происходит, увы, с тибетским буддизмом.

----------

Ann Ginger (01.06.2011), Denli (01.06.2011), Велеслав (01.06.2011), Друкпа Кюнле (31.05.2018), Иван Денисов (11.06.2013), О-сэл Лхундруб (31.05.2011), Ондрий (01.06.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (31.05.2011)

----------


## Топпер

Ну что же. Исчерпывающе.

----------

Denli (01.06.2011)

----------


## Джигме

> А что вы подразумеваете под обычной ваджраяной. Индийской сейчас нет. Кроме тибетской и неварской ваджраяны существует дальневосточная которая очень хорошо развита в Японии. Тибетская имеет свои особенности связанные с культурой Тибета. И тут еще надо разбираться, где ваджраяна, а где чисто тибетская культурная заморочка. А изучая другие традиции ваджраяны, можно это как то понять. Например в японской ваджраяне учитель не является отдельным объектом прибежища, тантрических обетов не 14, а 4 и тд


В Японии вроде осталась только крия тантра.

----------


## Викарий

> В Японии вроде осталась только крия тантра.


В Японии нет только высшей йога-тантры остальные все есть

ЗЫ пора новую тему про японскую ваджраяну открывать :Smilie:

----------


## Карма Палджор

Еще раз прошу вернуться к теме. Не заставляйте удалять лишнее

----------

Denli (01.06.2011), Викарий (01.06.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

Приехали. Сегодня тема будет разделена на две. Первая так и останется под этим же названием. Во-вторую войдут сообщения, начиная примерно с 25-го. Предлагаю здесь продолжать разговор на тему неварского буддизма. Сообщения не по теме будут либо удаляться, либо будут перенесены в новую тему

----------

Пема Дролкар (02.06.2011)

----------


## Дондог

> Мне кажется, кое-кто считает себя Яндексом. 
> И на том спасибо, конечно. Но вот обнаружить этих самых европейцев не особенно удается.


Поработаю Яндексом. В США есть какой-то непальский буддийский храм: http://news.northwestdharma.org/09Oc...epBudTemNA.htm

----------

Legba (27.06.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Неварская Ваджраяна интересна, в первую очередь, тем, что коренные тантры изучаются и практикуются в оригинале - на санскрите.
> И в Тибете, и в Японии тексты переводились. Кроме того, неварский буддизм не переживал такой социальной катастрофы, как тибетский.
> А значит не является (пока) товаром на эзотерическом рынке - что периодически происходит, увы, с тибетским буддизмом.


Ага, они являются товаром на закрытом неварском рынке. 

И, собственно, какие дополнительные преимущества дает практика "на санскрите"?

----------

Иван Денисов (11.06.2013), Ондрий (17.06.2012)

----------


## Legba

> Поработаю Яндексом. В США есть какой-то непальский буддийский храм: http://news.northwestdharma.org/09Oc...epBudTemNA.htm


Вах. На фотках детектед Миринда Шо.  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (27.06.2011), Иван Денисов (11.06.2013)

----------


## Клим Самгин

Вот академия какая то
http://dharmacakraacenter.org/newar.aspx

Оттуда




А это пара книжек в нагрузку
http://www.misterdanger.net/books/Bu...al%20Nepal.pdf
http://himalaya.socanth.cam.ac.uk/co...S_02_02_01.pdf

----------

Legba (17.06.2012), Германн (12.06.2013), Дондог (01.07.2011)

----------


## Вова Л.

Почитал немного про неварский буддизм. Довольно смущает отсутствие монашеской санги (когда-то была, но со временем исчезла) и замена ее институтом женатых "бхикшу" (так и называются "бхикшу" - "баре" - по-неварски бхикшу). Соответствующие обеты принимаются формально на 4 дня (человек их принимает в возрасте 9-12 лет), потом снимает, но считается, что при этом все-равно остается бхикшу.

Ну и также смущает кастовая система - например "бхикшу" (беру в кавычки) может стать только сын "бхикшу", а вджрачарьей (подкласс "бхикшу") - сын ваджрачарьи. В тибетском буддизме тоже, конечно, есть семейные линии, но все-таки это скорее исключения, а не повсеместное явление и бхикшу в тибетском буддизме может стать любой желающий. Да и вообще, как я понял, неварский буддизм сейчас в упадке - тот же пресловутый санскрит знают единицы ваджрачарьев.

----------

Legba (17.06.2012), Pema Sonam (17.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (17.06.2012), Ондрий (17.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.06.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> И, собственно, какие дополнительные преимущества дает практика "на санскрите"?


Не иначе как те же самые, что и от "практики на тибецком", но еще круче  :Cool:

----------

Legba (17.06.2012), Вова Л. (17.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.06.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Почитал немного про неварский буддизм. Довольно смущает отсутствие монашеской санги (когда-то была, но со временем исчезла) и замена ее институтом женатых "бхикшу" (так и называются "бхикшу" - "баре" - по-неварски бхикшу). Соответствующие обеты принимаются формально на 4 дня (человек их принимает в возрасте 9-12 лет), потом снимает, но считается, что при этом все-равно остается бхикшу.
> 
> Ну и также смущает кастовая система - например "бхикшу" (беру в кавычки) может стать только сын "бхикшу", а вджрачарьей (подкласс "бхикшу") - сын ваджрачарьи. В тибетском буддизме тоже, конечно, есть семейные линии, но все-таки это скорее исключения, а не повсеместное явление и бхикшу в тибетском буддизме может стать любой желающий. Да и вообще, как я понял, неварский буддизм сейчас в упадке - тот же пресловутый санскрит знают единицы ваджрачарьев.


Это не совсем правда и похоже на черный пиар со стороны конкурентов. Изучив 
http://www.diwasdhakal.com/book_Vajrayan.php
я обнаружил, что:



> In the case of Vajracharya, we know that, it is not the name of a caste. It is the title of those who have gained the perfect knowledge about Buddhism and who have taken specific initiation (Acharya Abhishekha) from a senior practitioner of Vajrayana. Vajracharya means Vajra holder. But for a long time the title has been used as a caste and is transferred from father to son13


Просто повелось у них, что обычно ваджрачарьей становится сын ваджрачарьи. Про "только сын" слов нет.
Затем



> All the Vajracharya known as Bare must undergo ordination as monks. The ceremony, of ordination is called Bare Chhuyigu (The making into Bare) . In this ceremony the male Bare has to be a monk for four days. During this four day period one must learn about the Shrawokyana principle . In this way they enter into Shrawokyana as the beginning step. After this they are recognised as a member of Shangha. All the Bare including Vajracharya undergo initiation as monks (Bare Chhuyigu) and thereby become members of a monastery (Vihar Shangh).The Vihar is the centre of the religious life and activities of Newar Buddhism14 .


Затем



> After the four days the monks should retire from the monk life in ritual terms and they live the way of life according to the Mahayana concept. They accepted the way of Samyak Ajibika (Rightly livelihood) on the base of Pancha shila (Five precepts).So the people of this community never involved in that kind of work for living, which is prohibited by five precepts. Almost all the Shakya / Vajracharyas have traditional occupation of silver and gold work.


Таким образом четко разделяется - держит обеты бхикшу и держит обеты упасаки, иначе бы никто не стал бы заморачиваться с их снятием и принятием.

----------

Legba (25.06.2012), Друкпа Кюнле (31.05.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (25.06.2012)

----------


## Вантус

Вообще есть книга 
http://www.mandalabookpoint.com/main...ls.php?sid=329




> The dasakarma vidhi (ten rites of passage) are performed in two different ways, namely jnana sambhara and karma sambhara. The former refers to the prerequisites of spiritual knowledge, whereas the latter refers to the prerequisites of action. Even the Buddha is said to have spiritually performed the dasakarma before he attained Buddhahood. It is said amongst the Buddhist Newars of the Kathmandu valley and elsewhere that one cannot achieve enlightenment without performing the dasakarma, either spiritually or ritually. The dasakarma begin with the birth ceremony  (jatabhiseka) and end in the ceremonial initiation of the Supreme Seniormost or Head of the Community (cakresvarabhiseka). The system of the dasakarma is so instilled in the life of every Buddhist Newar that the rites have become part and parcel of the life-cycle, thus presenting as inseparable traditional and cultural rites unique among human beings on earth.
> ...
> The book you hold in your hands is a distillation of Asha Kaji’s wisdom as a practising Buddhist priest and simultaneously as a learned pandit with a deep knowledge of his own tradition. Sadly, with modernity many young people in Nepal who wished to study Buddhism held their own elders in contempt because they did not have modern degrees and could not express themselves in English. The time has perhaps come when another generation is not so insecure and is ready, with the help of an English translation, to return to the knowledge and traditions of their grandparents.

----------

Legba (25.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (25.06.2012)

----------


## Вантус

Я вот почитываю статейку про их монашествование и прихожу к выводу, что оно изначально никакого отношения к Пратимокше не имело. Это изначально было посвящение махаянских обетов нравственности, по типу махаянского однодневного обета, махаянских обетов бодхисаттвы-монаха по Брахмаджала-сутре (распространенных в Японии)  и т.д., т.е. с использованием махаянской Винаи (о которой в Тибете сохранились лишь упоминания). Поэтому указывают на такие детали, что одежда баре должна быть красной, а не желтой, как у хинаянских монахов, они принимают десять обетов, а не порядка 200 и т.п., да и сама церемония имеет четко выраженный ваджраянский характер.
См. статью.

----------

Legba (25.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (25.06.2012)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Это не совсем правда и похоже на черный пиар со стороны конкурентов. Изучив 
> http://www.diwasdhakal.com/book_Vajrayan.php


То что это не изначально каста - я согласен, но со временем это превратилось в то, что скорее похоже не касту. Да и даже в Вашей цитате "But for a long time the title has been used as a caste and is transferred from father to son13". Т.е. изначально, может, это и было отнесено к тем, кто "have gained the perfect knowledge", но сейчас передается от отца к сыну. Каждый ли сын Ваджрачарьи have gained the perfect knowledge - это другой вопрос. 




> Просто повелось у них, что обычно ваджрачарьей становится сын ваджрачарьи. Про "только сын" слов нет.


Де-юре, может, и нет, де-факто (насколько я понял) это так.




> Это не совсем правда и похоже на черный пиар со стороны конкурентов.


Читал у буддологов в основном тут (глава 81 Unique Features of Newar Buddhism) и тут (второе написано шакьей, поэтому менее критично, но во многом перекликается с первым, части из первого скопипэйстины).




> Таким образом четко разделяется - держит обеты бхикшу и держит обеты упасаки, иначе бы никто не стал бы заморачиваться с их снятием и принятием.


Я не говорю, что они нарушают обеты или что-то в этом роде. Речь шла о том, что традиционной монашеской сангхи нет - со временем вымерла, то что есть сейчас - некий далекий отголосок традиционной сангхи. Лично меня это немного смущает.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (25.06.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Я не говорю, что они нарушают обеты или что-то в этом роде. Речь шла о том, что традиционной монашеской сангхи нет - со временем вымерла, то что есть сейчас - некий далекий отголосок традиционной сангхи. Лично меня это немного смущает.


Как и в Японии, где нет практически нормальной линии ординации монахов.



> То что это не изначально каста - я согласен, но со временем это превратилось в то, что скорее похоже не касту. Да и даже в Вашей цитате "But for a long time the title has been used as a caste and is transferred from father to son13". Т.е. изначально, может, это и было отнесено к тем, кто "have gained the perfect knowledge", но сейчас передается от отца к сыну. Каждый ли сын Ваджрачарьи have gained the perfect knowledge - это другой вопрос.


Не все дети ваджрачарьев являются ваджрачарьями. Если они не проходят посвящение Чакрасамвары, они вообще перестают принадлежать к касте ваджрачарьев. Иные, хоть и получают формально посвящение сосуда, но работают ювелирами, скажем.
А сейчас вопрос на засыпку: можете ли вы, *Вова Л.*, стать тибетским ринпоче (т.е. аналогом ваджрачарьи неваров в том плане, что только ринпоче передают посвящения и т.п.)? Или стать хотя бы геше? Вот уж каста так каста, хоть формально все равны.
Казуистические примеры белых геше можете не приводить, ибо есть такие же казуистические примеры белых, получавших посвящения у неваров. В случае геше, должен белый владеть тибетским на уровне родного, в случае неварских посвящений - санскритом.

----------

Legba (25.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (25.06.2012)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Как и в Японии, где нет практически нормальной линии ординации монахов.


Меня это также смущает.




> Не все дети ваджрачарьев являются ваджрачарьями. Если они не проходят посвящение Чакрасамвары, они вообще перестают принадлежать к касте ваджрачарьев. Иные, хоть и получают формально посвящение сосуда, но работают ювелирами, скажем.
> А сейчас вопрос на засыпку: можете ли вы, *Вова Л.*, стать тибетским ринпоче (т.е. аналогом ваджрачарьи неваров в том плане, что только ринпоче передают посвящения и т.п.)? Или стать хотя бы геше? Вот уж каста так каста, хоть формально все равны.
> Казуистические примеры белых геше можете не приводить, ибо есть такие же казуистические примеры белых, получавших посвящения у неваров. В случае геше, должен белый владеть тибетским на уровне родного, в случае неварских посвящений - санскритом.


Бхикшу (т.е. членом сангхи) в тиб. буддизме может стать любой, в неварском - нет. По наследству передаются не только титул ваджрачарья, но и шакья. И какие проблемы в тиб. буддизме в том, чтобы стать геше? Закончил шэдру, сдал экзамены. Конечно, не у всех ума и терпения хватит, но это уже немного другое. Причем тут белые геше? Разе о них речь?

Не совсем, честно говоря, понимаю, что Вы хотите доказать? Я не собираюсь становиться ни ринпоче, ни геше, ни бхикшу. Я просто говорю, что меня у неваров смущает наследственная преемственность (примеры семейных линий в тиб. буддизме можете не приводить), а также отсутствие монешеской сангхи. Кого-то это не смущает, а меня смущает.

----------

Германн (12.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (25.06.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Бхикшу (т.е. членом сангхи) в тиб. буддизме может стать любой, в неварском - нет. По наследству передаются не только титул ваджрачарья, но и шакья. И какие проблемы в тиб. буддизме в том, чтобы стать геше? Закончил шэдру, сдал экзамены. Конечно, не у всех ума и терпения хватит, но это уже немного другое. Причем тут белые геше? Разе о них речь?


Шакья и ваджрачарья - это изрядная такая социальная группа, из которых собственно ваджрачарьев-то не так чтоб много. И они - это священники неваров, которые занимаются именно передачей дхармы и выполнением обрядов. 

Не знаю, как у неваров, но даже у индийцев вы при очень большом желании сможете перейти в варну брахманов - усыновлением или решением совета из уважаемых брахманов (при наличии выдающихся брахманских качеств). Не думаю, что в случае с ваджрачарьями ситуация отличная.

----------

Legba (25.06.2012), Вова Л. (25.06.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (25.06.2012)

----------


## Alex

Вообще очень похоже на непальских же шайвитов. У них аугхары и даршани — это фактически семейные линии (в отличие от Индии, где они поголовно безбрачные). Есть целые деревни, населенные исключительно "джоги" (йогинами то есть).
Тем не менее, доступ европейцам не закрыт, хотя и весьма непрост. Я знаю нескольких белых людей, получивших шайвитские дикши в Непале.

----------

Велеслав (28.07.2012), Вова Л. (26.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (26.06.2012), Ондрий (26.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (27.06.2012)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

11-летний неварец, 
исполняющий обязанности главного пуджария (в течении месяца)в Золотом храме (Патан), 
newari priest

----------

Топпер- (12.06.2013)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

Suwarna Mahavihara (Golden temple) в Патане

----------

Топпер- (12.06.2013)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

Ваджрачарья Чакрарадж

----------

Вантус (11.06.2013), Топпер- (12.06.2013)

----------


## Германн

А как у них с манускриптами буддийских тантр, кто знает? Древнейшие манускрипты?

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

> Не иначе как те же самые, что и от "практики на тибецком", но еще круче


Ну почему же круче? Может если потому, что неварцы пока не заболели золотой лихорадкой. Живут скромно, и их ваджрачарьи обычно одеваются обыкновенно, не выделяясь. 
Хотя тибетский- такой же священный язык. 
Вот только мистического блеска у неваров нехватает.

----------

Вантус (12.06.2013)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

Думаю наверняка есть. Только врят ли они загорятся желанием их показывать или копировать для посторонних. Неварцы весьма консервативно настроены.

----------

Вантус (12.06.2013), Германн (12.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (12.06.2013)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

Сканированные редкие неварские манускрипты 
http://www.dsbcproject.org/manuscripts/browse-gallery

----------

Германн (12.06.2013), Дхармананда (14.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (12.06.2013)

----------


## Suraj

Спасибо открывшему эту тему!
Сюда я заглядываю редко, но тут бросилось в глаза. Собственно, ваджаяна индийско-неварского образца действительно интерестна, как феномен. А тут мне припомнилось, что что-то я видел мельком в рассылках буддийских новостей у нас в Портланде.
И вот открытиe!

С удивлением обнаружил, что что храм неварского буддизма находится в нескольких кварталах от моего дома! 
 :Smilie: 
http://www.dancemandal.com/ 

http://www.dancemandal.com/portland-temple/

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.06.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Спасибо открывшему эту тему!
> Сюда я заглядываю редко, но тут бросилось в глаза. Собственно ваджаяна индийско-неварского образца действительно интерестна, ка феномен. А тут мне припомнилось, что что я видел мельком в рассылках буддийских новостей у нас в Портланде.
> И вот открытиe!
> 
> С удивлением обнаружил, что что храм неварского буддизма находится в нескольких кварталах от моего дома! 
> 
> http://www.dancemandal.com/ 
> 
> http://www.dancemandal.com/portland-temple/


Так вы разведайте, что у них как.

----------

Legba (14.06.2013), Дхармананда (14.06.2013), Карма Палджор (14.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (14.06.2013)

----------


## Suraj

Уже списался по эелктронной почте с ваджрачарьей. В ближайшие выходные схожу "на разведку" тем более любопытно, что это первый на Западе храм этой традиции и он "за углом". Правда, в это укромный переулочек я никогда не заглядывал, хотя проезжау мимо каждый день, но в тени деревьев его не видно...

----------


## Suraj

Charya Nritya: tantric buddhist dances of Nepal 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-Qk9pdNhaU 

Для тех, кто не знает английского. Там рассказывается история Буддизма в Непали и объясняется, что танец, - это фактичекие динамическая форма кьерима (переводя с "популярного" объяснения на более технический. 
Рецитация восхвалений ишта-дэвату имеет музыкальное соправождение и поётся!.. 
Перед разучиванием танца необходимо [получить инициацию данного дэват и выполнять его садхану.

----------

Choi (15.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (15.06.2013)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

если будут (в Непале) заинтересованные в неварских практиках буддисты, то ваджрачарья согласился передать посвящения.

----------

Alex (16.06.2013), Вантус (17.06.2013), Дхармананда (15.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (15.06.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

Простой вопрос: а чем обусловлен такой интерес к таким экзотическим формам? Полагаю, что ситуация там с реализованными Наставниками, которые и есть Ваджрачарья исходно, такая же, как  у тибетцев. И проблемы с нахождением Гуру будут все те же + дополнительный местный колорит.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (18.06.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Кармическими связями, конечно  :Smilie:

----------

Аньезка (12.08.2015), Кунсанг (16.06.2013)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

Простой ответ: по-моему, вполне естественно и логично, если буддисты проявляют интерес к какому-либо буддийскому учению

----------

Вантус (17.06.2013), Германн (16.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (16.06.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

Есть проблемы, если титул Ваджрачарьи начинает передаваться по наследству. Это как ... линия потомственных чемпионов мира по боксу в среднем весе, никто не смог отправить в нокаут ни дедушку, ни сына, ни внука...

----------

Pedma Kalzang (18.06.2013), Вова Л. (16.06.2013), Иляна (17.06.2013)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

Думаю в традиции сакья, в политических целях, такие суждения порицаются.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (18.06.2013), Вантус (17.06.2013)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

Хотя в тибетской традиции и вне сакья- это не редкость

----------

Pedma Kalzang (18.06.2013), Вантус (17.06.2013)

----------


## Дхармананда

> если будут (в Непале) заинтересованные в неварских практиках буддисты, то ваджрачарья согласился передать посвящения.


На каких языках говорит ваджрачарья?

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

на своем родном. Я общался с ним через переводчика.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.06.2013)

----------


## Дхармананда

И какой язык у него родной? Непал весьма многоязычен.

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

Он говорит на непальском и неварском. Понимает санскрит (в рамках своих практик)

----------

Ihar (17.06.2013), Вантус (17.06.2013), Джнянаваджра (17.06.2013), Дхармананда (16.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (16.06.2013)

----------


## Вантус

Я всецело за приглашение.

----------

Alex (17.06.2013), Legba (17.06.2013), Pedma Kalzang (18.06.2013), Джнянаваджра (17.06.2013), Дхармананда (17.06.2013), Наталья А (21.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (17.06.2013)

----------


## Дхармананда

> Я всецело за приглашение.


В какой город? В принципе, если найдется хотя бы небольшая группа заинтересованных, можно общими силами пригласить. И если сам наставник согласится прилететь и давать ванг группе учеников.

----------


## Ihar

В Москву, вестимо? Не думаю, что возникнут проблемы с количеством участников. что-то вроде ванг Найратмии, оо.. )

----------


## Дхармананда

> В Москву, вестимо? Не думаю, что возникнут проблемы с количеством участников. что-то вроде ванг Найратмии, оо.. )


В его традиции могут соблюдаться ограничения по количеству получающих.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.06.2013)

----------


## Ihar

Надо сказать, что такая аутентичность была бы очень вкусна.. Будем надеяться, - приезд невари знаковое событие.

----------


## Вантус

Надо выяснить вопрос с помещением. Предлагаю обсуждать эти технические подробности приватно.

----------


## Вантус

> Надо сказать, что такая аутентичность была бы очень вкусна.. Будем надеяться, - приезд невари знаковое событие.


Не стоит думать, что у неваров посвящения передаются так же, как в средневековой Индии. У них все те же символические заменители, хоть и отличные от тибетских.

----------


## Suraj

Ша, "горячие эстонкие парни"!.. :-D
 Разузнайте сначала как следует.
Из того, что я узнал ванги только на индивидуальной основе. Ученики редко знают кто из собратьев что получил. Первый ванг из раздела крия тантр. "Эзотерический раздел" (ануттараигатантры) только после изучения основного ритуала "гуру-мандала пуджа" и оценки готовности ученика ваджрачарьей. садханы на санскрите. Нужен будет спец по буддийскому(!) санскриту для перевоода.
 Информацию из портландого храма вадхрачарьи Праджвала я буду излогать только у себя на форуме, где я смогут оперативно забанить "недоброжелателей" обсуждения сансртитизированной  ваджраяны:
http://clearlight.borda.ru/?1-0-0-00...0-0-1371325209

----------


## Ihar

> Не стоит думать, что у неваров посвящения передаются так же, как в средневековой Индии. У них все те же символические заменители, хоть и отличные от тибетских.


кхе! не то, что бы по "вкусом" я имел в виду субстанции -) хотя так или иначе слишком много их следов ведет в Непал.
Плюс санскрит, как отметил Сурадж

----------


## Legba

> Из того, что я узнал ванги только на индивидуальной основе. Ученики редко знают кто из собратьев что получил. Первый ванг из раздела крия тантр. "Эзотерический раздел" (ануттараигатантры) только после изучения основного ритуала "гуру-мандала пуджа" и оценки готовности ученика ваджрачарьей. садханы на санскрите.


Ну, все означенное, на самом деле, не может не радовать))

----------

Дхармананда (18.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (18.06.2013)

----------


## Eugeny

В противостоянии ассимиляционным влияниям преобладающего в Непале индуизма неварские буддисты обращаются к тхеравадинским учителям из Шри-Ланки (в результате в XX в. в Непале появилось несколько шри-ланкийских храмов) 
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9D%...80%D1%86%D1%8B

----------


## Вантус

> В противостоянии ассимиляционным влияниям преобладающего в Непале индуизма неварские буддисты обращаются к тхеравадинским учителям из Шри-Ланки (в результате в XX в. в Непале появилось несколько шри-ланкийских храмов) 
> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9D%...80%D1%86%D1%8B


Это не совсем правда. Точнее, совсем неправда. Неварские буддисты, будучи ваджраянцами, много ближе неварским же шайвам, чем к каким-то тхеравадинам. Возникновение же тхеравадинских храмов - результат миссионерства салафитствующих тхеравадинов, пытающихся выставить неварскую ваджраяну неким искаженным учением. Надеюсь, из этого ничего не выйдет.

----------

Alex (18.06.2013), Legba (18.06.2013), PampKin Head (18.06.2013), Pedma Kalzang (18.06.2013), Дхармананда (18.06.2013), Ондрий (18.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (18.06.2013)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

Поскольку практически ничего не слышал про неварских наставников, не жил с ними рядом и не наблюдал за ними, посвящения бы от них не стал получать. Смысл? Тибетских хватает, "на все случаи жизни". Да и потом, если возникнут вопросы, если возникнет желание дальше развиваться в этом направлении - что делать? Только уезжать в Непал. Конкретно я не готов, потому что у меня есть гуру и он дает мне все, что нужно.

А так интересно, конечно...

----------


## Вантус

Тибетские линии настолько запачканы деньгами и кровью, что я сомневаюсь, что в них реально получить сиддхи.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Поскольку практически ничего не слышал про неварских наставников, не жил с ними рядом и не наблюдал за ними, посвящения бы от них не стал получать. Смысл? Тибетских хватает, "на все случаи жизни". Да и потом, если возникнут вопросы, если возникнет желание дальше развиваться в этом направлении - что делать? Только уезжать в Непал. Конкретно я не готов, потому что у меня есть гуру и он дает мне все, что нужно.
> 
> А так интересно, конечно...


Вам повезло встретить гуру, а многим другим ещё нет. И если у кого-то сложатся условия получить посвящение от неваров, смысла будет никак не меньше.

----------

Аньезка (12.08.2015)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

А у неварцев? Понятное дело, что масштабы другие, но кто знает их внутреннюю кухню? Мы думаем, что там аутентичная закрытая традиция, а по факту может оказаться Санта Барбара на религиозной почве с пустыми ритуалами... 

Смысл приглашать неварцев есть, но надо знакомиться.



> Вам повезло встретить гуру, а многим другим ещё нет. И если у кого-то сложатся условия получить посвящение от неваров, смысла будет никак не меньше.


Возможно.

----------

Alex (18.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (18.06.2013)

----------


## Джигме

> Тибетские линии настолько запачканы деньгами и кровью, что я сомневаюсь, что в них реально получить сиддхи.


Не беспокойтесь Вантус, и сиддхи получают и радужные тела реализовывают, и в ясный свет уходят.

----------


## Legba

> Не беспокойтесь Вантус, и сиддхи получают и радужные тела реализовывают, и в ясный свет уходят.


Джигме, ну ведь это вопрос веры.
Ни сиддх, ни радужных тел никто особо не видел.
Только так, ОРС (Один Ринпоче Сказал).

----------

Вантус (18.06.2013), Джнянаваджра (18.06.2013), Иляна (19.06.2013), Ондрий (18.06.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

Об этом Будда вроде говорил. Не только ринпоче. Должно быть в Каноне много. Самая сильная реализация-достижение или сиддха это состояние будды. Хотя в настоящее время это особо никто не видел, можно полагаться на Канон.

----------


## Вантус

> Не беспокойтесь Вантус, и сиддхи получают и радужные тела реализовывают, и в ясный свет уходят.


Это анекдотическое утверждение. И Святые Мироточивые Главы мироточат, и слепцы у Святых Мощей Нетленных прозревают. И рождаются дети с написанным на них Именем Аллаhа, да.

----------

Tong Po (19.06.2013), Джнянаваджра (18.06.2013), Иляна (19.06.2013), Ондрий (18.06.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Тибетские линии настолько запачканы деньгами и кровью, что я сомневаюсь, что в них реально получить сиддхи.


Полагаете, что в долине Катманду было как то иначе? Все - люди, все человеки и приколы у них такие же...

P.S. Получить ванги в линии приемственности "свежих" терма, и вот вам короткая линия приемственности, не запятнанная "деньгами и кровью". Например, регулярно в РФ приезжает тертон... Намкай Норбу Ринпоче. Он может стать тем единственным между Вами и... Мандаравой, например. Куда уж ближе то?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Джигме, ну ведь это вопрос веры.
> Ни сиддх, ни радужных тел никто особо не видел.
> Только так, ОРС (Один Ринпоче Сказал).


А если увидит, то что это изменит? Сегодня увидел сиддхи тибетского ламы, и порвал шаблон своего ума. Завтра увидел, как индийский саддху достает пачки денег из пасти крокодила, и второй раз порвал шаблон своего ума.

Духовная проституция получится с беганием по школам и традициям вследствие порывов шаблона, однозначно.

P.S. Хочу заметить, что Будда Шакьямуни радужных тел не реализовал, однако последствия его деяний и польза живым существам ощущаются до сих пор.

P.S.S. Покажите мне человека царского звания, отказавшегося от всего, реализовавшего Путь и 44 года прожившего так же, как и Будда после Пробуждения... с ежедневными заходами босым с чашей для подаяний, и я уверую... Большего чуда лично мне не надо, включая радужные тела, полеты во сне и наяву, копперфильд стайл иллюзии и реальности.

----------

Tong Po (19.06.2013), Айрат (19.06.2013), Джигме (19.06.2013), Тензин Таши (19.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (19.06.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Полагаете, что в долине Катманду было как то иначе? Все - люди, все человеки и приколы у них такие же...


Я точно знаю, что было иначе - у ваджрачарьев невари никогда не было политической власти.



> P.S. Получить ванги в линии приемственности "свежих" терма, и вот вам короткая линия приемственности, не запятнанная "деньгами и кровью". Например, регулярно в РФ приезжает тертон... Намкай Норбу Ринпоче. Он может стать тем единственным между Вами и... Мандаравой, например. Куда уж ближе то?


Я не верю, что Намкай Норбу Ринпоче - тертон. Я полагаю, что он - обычный делец и у меня есть веские причины считать так. Конечно, он очень учен, получал много наставлений, возможно и сам владеет какой-нибудь магией и т.п., но я не хотел бы слушать человека, создавшего финансовую пирамиду с тысячами участников, из которых не видно сиддхи ни у единого и пристроивший своего сына с очень странными привычками на должность святого и преемника. А если бы ННР был подлинный тертон, то его ученики давно бы уже стали сиддхами.

----------

Дмитрий Аверьянов (18.06.2013), Иляна (19.06.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> А если увидит, то что это изменит? Сегодня увидел сиддхи тибетского ламы, и порвал шаблон своего ума. Завтра увидел, как индийский саддху достает пачки денег из пасти крокодила, и второй раз порвал шаблон своего ума.
> 
> Духовная проституция получится с беганием по школам и традициям вследствие порывов шаблона, однозначно.
> 
> P.S. Хочу заметить, что Будда Шакьямуни радужных тел не реализовал, однако последствия его деяний и польза живым существам ощущаются до сих пор.
> 
> P.S.S. Покажите мне человека царского звания, отказавшегося от всего, реализовавшего Путь и 44 года прожившего так же, как и Будда после Пробуждения... с ежедневными заходами босым с чашей для подаяний, и я уверую... Большего чуда лично мне не надо, включая радужные тела, полеты во сне и наяву, копперфильд стайл иллюзии и реальности.


Куда уж нам, сирым, до вас!

----------

Дмитрий Аверьянов (18.06.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я точно знаю, что было иначе - у ваджрачарьев невари никогда не было политической власти.


Отсутствие власти не отменяет "крови и денег". Этот паттерн воспроизводится даже среди шудр или бомжей у Казанского вокзала.




> Я не верю, что Намкай Норбу Ринпоче - тертон.


Найдите того, кто тертон с вашей точки зрения. Только если вы его найдете, то вы же не повернетесь к нему попой лишь потому... что он, вдруг, тибетец, у которых "все на деньгах и крови". А любого катмандица приветите лишь потому, что "у них все аутентично, потому что власти не имели и деньгов не касались, крови не пускали".

----------

Джигме (19.06.2013)

----------


## Вантус

Куда уж мне, убогому, до вас, дорогой *PampKin Head*! Конечно, вы во всем и всегда правы, не смею вам даже возразить.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Куда уж мне, убогому, до вас, дорогой *PampKin Head*! Конечно, вы во всем и всегда правы, не смею вам даже возразить.


Вантус, а вот эти эмоциональные высказывания какой то рациональный смысл несут?

----------


## Вантус

> Вантус, а вот эти эмоциональные высказывания какой то рациональный смысл несут?


Конечно нет, уж простите, барин, меня, недостойного.

----------


## Legba

> Большего чуда лично мне не надо, включая радужные тела, полеты во сне и наяву, копперфильд стайл иллюзии и реальности.


Вантус:  "я сомневаюсь, что в них реально получить сиддхи"
Джигме: "и сиддхи получают и радужные тела реализовывают"
Легба: "это вопрос веры"
Пампкин: "Большего чуда лично мне не надо"

Довольно абсурдный диалог, не находите?))
Вопрос-то в  ответе за базар, а не в том, что кому лично надо.

----------

Вантус (19.06.2013), Ондрий (18.06.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вантус:  "я сомневаюсь, что в них реально получить сиддхи"
> Джигме: "и сиддхи получают и радужные тела реализовывают"
> Легба: "это вопрос веры"
> Пампкин: "Большего чуда лично мне не надо"
> 
> Довольно абсурдный диалог, не находите?))
> Вопрос-то в  ответе за базар, а не в том, что кому лично надо.


Так Будда открытым текстом говорил хотя бы шравакам, в чем цель его учения. А по поводу сиддх упоминал: "... есть такая возможность". Полагаю, что и тантре аналогично: сиддхи могут проявиться, а могут и не проявится. "... есть такая возможность"

А при таком раскладе какой ответ за базар?

P.S. Если уж люди массово Архатами становились без всяких сиддх, то чего там... требовать ответственности за какие то базары.

----------

Джигме (19.06.2013)

----------


## Дубинин

> Вантус:  "я сомневаюсь, что в них реально получить сиддхи"
> Джигме: "и сиддхи получают и радужные тела реализовывают"
> Легба: "это вопрос веры"
> Пампкин: "Большего чуда лично мне не надо"
> 
> Довольно абсурдный диалог, не находите?))
> Вопрос-то в  ответе за базар, а не в том, что кому лично надо.


Вот и интересно; почему, много знающие люди, до сих пор, занимаются тантрой. Высшие сиддхи понять у гуру-невозможно, а низшие- никто не видел (кроме небольшого ясновидения). Откуда вера в результат?

----------

PampKin Head (18.06.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

Кстати, если доберусь до местного неварского храма, где был Сурадж, то надо будет попросить местного Ваджрачарью... "ответить за базар". )))

----------


## Legba

> Полагаю, что и тантре аналогично: сиддхи могут проявиться, а могут и не проявится. "... есть такая возможность"


Нет. Состояние Будды - высшие сиддхи. Если оно "может и не проявиться" вся концепция Аннутарайогатантры как-то рассыпается.
Обычные сиддхи - проявление четырех видов сострадательной активности. Если такой активности нет - к чему это все?
+ текст любой тантры изобилует рецептами именно для обретения обычных сиддхи. Если "может и не проявиться" - почто это было фиксировать?



> Если люди массово Архатами становились без всяких сиддх, то чего уж там...


На данный момент, либо архаты маскируются, либо что-то не срабатывает... Либо их и не было))

----------

Alex (18.06.2013), Pedma Kalzang (19.06.2013), Tong Po (19.06.2013), Вантус (19.06.2013), Ондрий (18.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (19.06.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Нет. Состояние Будды - высшие сиддхи. Если оно "может и не проявиться" вся концепция Аннутарайогатантры как-то рассыпается.
> Обычные сиддхи - проявление четырех видов сострадательной активности. Если такой активности нет - к чему это все?
> + текст любой тантры изобилует рецептами именно для обретения обычных сиддхи. Если "может и не проявиться" - почто это было фиксировать?


http://dhamma.ru/canon/an/an5-28.htm думаю, что аналогично.




> На данный момент, либо архаты маскируются, либо что-то не срабатывает... Либо их и не было))


Это и тогда было многим не очевидно http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....070.than.html

----------


## Дубинин

Интересно, а "взрослые" сиддхи возможны? (не ясночувствование, туммо, или "побыл рядом и отпустило..."), а полёты,хождение сквозь стенки и подобное...
Теоретически, если убрать фактор "неведение", то можно "нарезать" любую реальность, но вот для других-обусловленных, возможно-ли это пережить вместе с тем, кто свободен. или всегда будет то, что называют "гипноз"?

----------

Кузьмич (19.06.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> http://dhamma.ru/canon/an/an5-28.htm думаю, что аналогично.


Вы ошибаетесь, барин. Реализация мантры - это не то же самое, что и реализация дхьян. Более того, это разные достижения.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вы ошибаетесь, барин.


Да не вопрос: при посещении местного неварского дугана не покажут сиддхи, значит шарлатаны.




> Вы ошибаетесь, барин. Реализация мантры - это не то же самое, что и реализация дхьян. Более того, это разные достижения.


А я не утверждал, что это - тоже самое.

----------


## Legba

> Да не вопрос: при посещении местного неварского дугана не покажут сиддхи, значит шарлатаны.


По крайней мере, их ваджраачарья танцевать красиво умеет. Что, даже при прочих равных, дает существенную фору)))

----------

Alex (19.06.2013), Pedma Kalzang (19.06.2013), Вантус (19.06.2013), Ондрий (19.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (19.06.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> По крайней мере, их ваджраачарья танцевать красиво умеет. Что, даже при прочих равных, дает существенную фору)))


эти будут лучше

----------


## Вантус

> По крайней мере, их ваджраачарья танцевать красиво умеет. Что, даже при прочих равных, дает существенную фору)))


Истинная правда - красиво танцует, не содомит, нормально выглядит, не вымогает деньги на разные сомнительные проекты в духе "помоги 1001 голодающему пингвину в Тибете и получи ригпа в подарок" и т.п. И, что характерно, в принципе обладает некоторым количеством самых обычных родственников, а не кодлой постоянно желающих жрать бездельников.

----------

Legba (19.06.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> эти будут лучше


Барин, вы вообще в состоянии нормально вести беседу? Вам говорят "при прочих равных", а вы "эти будут лучше", вам говорят "сиддхи не видно", а вы - "вот если покажут, как у Будды, мне больше и не надо", вам "у ваджрачарий неваров не было власти и поэтому они менее запятнаны кровью и деньгами", вы - "и бомжи убивают". Понятно, что и бомжи убивают, но у правителя и у бомжа - разные возможности в плане убийства. 

Короче, вам про Фому, а вы, барин, - про Ерему. Не постичь мне, холопу, глубину ума вашего барского.

----------

Legba (19.06.2013), Pedma Kalzang (19.06.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

А если сиддх нет, то это такие же люди, как и садовник с соседней улицы. И посему стопудово плясуны будут выбираться строго по способности плясать. А тут Цискаридзе даст 100 очков форы, "при прочих равных условиях".

Фразы "у ваджрачарий неваров не было власти и поэтому они менее запятнаны кровью и деньгами" из кино "тупой и еще тупее": валом тибецких линий, которые не имели "крови и власти"... Например, нигмапа в Бутане или какой-нить Дрикунг Кагью. Но холопу же этого не понять...

Чем неварский клановый буддизм лучше кланового буддизма Сакья, мне понять трудно. Хотя нет, среди Сакья были просто выдающиеся пандиты, по трудам которых и в Кагью учатся. Что там у неваров и насколько чисто, где письменные труды этого семейного междусобойчика - это вопрос открытый.

З.Ы. Вон в Питере почти семейная линия Дандарона у его учеников. Тоже все не менее душевно, по-домашнему. Ни крови, ни власти, только одни дессидентские заслуги. И говорят по-русски. Вообще напрягаться не надо.

З.Ы.Ы. А если хочется семейной приемственности с душевностью и без денег с кровью, то можно обратиться... к Дугарову. И даже знание диалектов долины Катманду не понадобится.

----------

Аньезка (20.06.2013), Вова Л. (19.06.2013), Джигме (19.06.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> А если сиддх нет, то это такие же люди, как и садовник с соседней улицы. И посему стопудово плясуны будут выбираться строго по способности плясать. А тут Цискаридзе даст 100 очков форы, "при прочих равных условиях".


У вас, барин, не наступал ли медведь во время игрищ ваших барских на логическую извилину? Сравнивают-то не всех людей вообще, а всех ваджрачарий, неварских и тибетских.



> Фразы "у ваджрачарий неваров не было власти и поэтому они менее запятнаны кровью и деньгами" из кино "тупой и еще тупее": валом тибецких линий, которые не имели "крови и власти"... Например, нигмапа в Бутане или какой-нить Дрикунг Кагью. Но холопу же этого не понять...


Дрикунг Кагью, Ньингма и пр. - все имели власть в Тибете, не общую над Тибетом, так частную над своим феодом. Не забывайте, барин, что монастыри в Тибете, как и в Европе - были крупнейшими землевладельцами и феодалами. А у неваров монастырей нет и очень давно не было. Так что, видать, и вправду медведь не помиловал вас, барин, всю извилину, изверг этакий, оттоптал. Всякий ж советский барин это должен знать, в школе, чай, проходили.



> Чем неварский клановый буддизм лучше кланового буддизма Сакья, мне понять трудно. Хотя нет, среди Сакья были просто выдающиеся пандиты, по трудам которых и в Кагью учатся. Что там у неваров и насколько чисто, где письменные труды этого семейного междусобойчика - это вопрос открытый.


В Сакья-то все начальнички такие, что к ним и не подъедешь - цари и дети богов, куда нам до них, сирым. Или ты Кхон, или лох Кхонов и так было испокон века. А уж где письменные труды Тилопы - страшно даже подумать! Совсем открытый вопрос. И кстати, "чем лучше" и "чем хуже" - вопросы одного сорта.

----------


## Вантус

> З.Ы. Вон в Питере почти семейная линия Дандарона у его учеников. Тоже все не менее душевно, по-домашнему. Ни крови, ни власти, только одни дессидентские заслуги. И говорят по-русски. Вообще напрягаться не надо.


Это самая обычная гелуг и Дандарон - самый обычный гелугпинец, в части передачи тантры - так вообще бурят-монгольский стандарт.



> З.Ы.Ы. А если хочется семейной приемственности с душевностью и без денег с кровью, то можно обратиться... к Дугарову. И даже знание диалектов долины Катманду не понадобится.


И зачем мне обращаться к Дугарову? Не хочу я к Дугарову обращаться, очень у него странности странные.

----------


## PampKin Head

> У вас, барин, не наступал ли медведь во время игрищ ваших барских на логическую извилину? Сравнивают-то не всех людей вообще, а всех ваджрачарий, неварских и тибетских.


Тут разговор шел об ответе за базар... Легпа завел. Если за базар сиддхами не отвечают ни те, ни другие, то это - не более, чем этнокультурный заповедник плясунов и дудочников, ни чем от обычных людей не отличающихся, кроме работы... Ваджрачарьей.




> Дрикунг Кагью, Ньингма и пр. - все имели власть в Тибете, не общую над Тибетом, так частную над своим феодом. Не забывайте, барин, что монастыри в Тибете, как и в Европе - были крупнейшими землевладельцами и феодалами. А у неваров монастырей нет и очень давно не было. Так что, видать, и вправду медведь не помиловал вас, барин, всю извилину, изверг этакий, оттоптал. Всякий ж советский барин это должен знать, в школе, чай, проходили.


Нигма мною была упомянута в Бутане... То, что у кого то нет монастырей, не означает, что у него нет власти внутри своего клана/тейпа со всей вытекающей кровью и деньгами. Марпа вот тоже монастырей не имел, но был главой рода со всеми вытекающими административными полномочиями. Помнится, у него даже один ученик... повесился, да вот веревка подвела. Говорят, что он его бил, заставлял много работать... Жуткая история.

Не, если нужно сделать из неваров идолов "наичистейшего буддизьму", то не вопрос, холопам все дозволено, кто же им запретит то? 




> В Сакья-то все начальнички такие, что к ним и не подъедешь - цари и дети богов, куда нам до них, сирым. Или ты Кхон, или лох Кхонов и так было испокон века. А уж где письменные труды Тилопы - страшно даже подумать! Совсем открытый вопрос. И кстати, "чем лучше" и "чем хуже" - вопросы одного сорта.


Открываем жизнеописание махасиддхов... Аба! Кого там только нет, включая... царей. 

Очень рад, что вся Катманду... в неварских Тилопах. А мужики то и не знали (с) Наверное, вся Индия полна Шанкарами....

----------


## PampKin Head

> Это самая обычная гелуг и Дандарон - самый обычный гелугпинец, в части передачи тантры - так вообще бурят-монгольский стандарт.
> 
> И зачем мне обращаться к Дугарову? Не хочу я к Дугарову обращаться, очень у него странности странные.


Зато ни крови, ни власти, и наверняка что-то из загашников, по семейной линии. Бурятский экзотиш, не хуже наварского. Вопрос, конечно, что Дугаров только заставит сначала выучить: танцы, игру на ирландской волынке или национальные бурятские пляски, прежде чем чего то передаст.

----------


## Вантус

Да барин, тяжело видать вам. Ну, не нашего ума дела с вами спорить - дюже уж вы велики. Добавлю-ка я вас, барин, в список почетный, чтоб дерзновения даже не иметь читать слова ваши барские глазами своими холопьими.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Да барин, тяжело видать вам. Ну, не нашего ума дела с вами спорить - дюже уж вы велики. Добавлю-ка я вас, барин, в список почетный, чтоб дерзновения даже не иметь читать слова ваши барские глазами своими холопьими.


Давай, давай... тебе сразу и полегчает. А то сил не останется перед встречей с неварскими махасиддхами (а не доберешься, так с потомственными бурятскими).

----------

Аньезка (20.06.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

От так в жизни бывает: приезжает, понимаешь, Дуджом Ринпоче куда-либо со своими терма... а ему так с порога: " ... изыди, у вас там все погрязли в деньгах и крови, нет у тебя чистой Дхармы, не то что у ребят из Непала".

"Предъяви справку из комитета тибетской бедноты, что не угнетал простой тибетянкий народ в своих предыдущих воплощениях. А то нет веры тибетским кровопийцам-перерожденцам трудового тибетского крестьянства..." (с)

P.S. А Тисрон Децен с придворными так вообще, туши свет, кидай гранату...

----------

Аньезка (20.06.2013), Вова Л. (19.06.2013), Джигме (19.06.2013)

----------


## Shus

Попалось на днях нечаянно (м.б. кому-нить надо):
A Newar Buddhist Liturgy:
Sravakayanist Ritual in Kwa Bahah,
Lalitpur, Nepal

----------

Аньезка (12.08.2015), Вантус (19.06.2013)

----------


## Legba

> Тут разговор шел об ответе за базар... Легпа завел. Если за базар сиддхами не отвечают ни те, ни другие, то это - не более, чем этнокультурный заповедник плясунов и дудочников, ни чем от обычных людей не отличающихся, кроме работы... Ваджрачарьей.


Вот почему, сколько лет твержу, что Лег*Б*а, а все без толку.))

Ну таки да. Сиддхов, скорее всего, не увидишь ни у тех, ни у этих.
Или увидишь - перепрошив мозг - но такое получается и у харизматов с шиитами.))
Если же мы сравниваем просто "обычных людей, у которых работа такая" - то это вопрос эстетических предпочтений,
о коих, как известно не спорят.
Вы ведь заметьте, Пампкин.
Вы сами пришли в тему, вопрошая - "нафига вам эта экзотика?"
И стали всех убеждать, что тибетские иконы самые красивые.
Нравится Вам тертон Намкай Норбу Ринпоче? Ну и отлично. Учитесь.
Я еще понимаю, коли Вы бы сказали - "я вот учился у ННР, и теперь Лама/Сиддха/Инструктор СМС/Тертон/Чочен/Умдзе...,
а вы все за экзотикой гоняетесь". Так ведь нет)))

----------

Вантус (19.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (19.06.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вот почему, сколько лет твержу, что Лег*Б*а, а все без толку.))
> 
> Ну таки да. Сиддхов, скорее всего, не увидишь ни у тех, ни у этих.
> Или увидишь - перепрошив мозг - но такое получается и у харизматов с шиитами.))
> Если же мы сравниваем просто "обычных людей, у которых работа такая" - то это вопрос эстетических предпочтений,
> о коих, как известно не спорят.
> Вы ведь заметьте, Пампкин.
> Вы сами пришли в тему, вопрошая - "нафига вам эта экзотика?"
> И стали всех убеждать, что тибетские иконы самые красивые.
> ...


Легба, вы кажется меня опять поняли по-своему: я не утверждал "нафига вам эта экзотика", мой тезис был такой: неварский это буддизм, бурятский или удмурдский, но проблемы нахождения ... реального Ваджрачарьи (не потомственного чемпиона мира по боксу, а обладающего качествами и реализациями реального Ваджрачарьи)  одинаковые что в тибетском социуме, что в неварском, что в чукотском.

Намкай Норбу Ринпоче *как тертон* (с наикратчайшей линией приемственности) был приведен в качестве примера лишь потому, что тут начали рассуждать на тему "какой такой тибетский буддизм, там сплошные барыги и руки у них по локоть в крови, потому там давно все стухло, с тут домохозяева-пекари-божии-одуваны, но ночами махасиддхи, все аутентично, словно Тилопа только вчера вышел за молоком, какая удача... Даже удостоверенье Ваджрачарьи от родного папы могут показать..."

З.Ы. Хотя, чего это я... Это может в тибетском буддизме Ваджрачарья - реализованный Наставник, в неварском буддизме это нечто иное...

----------

Аньезка (20.06.2013), Вова Л. (19.06.2013)

----------


## Джигме

> Вантус:  "я сомневаюсь, что в них реально получить сиддхи"
> Джигме: "и сиддхи получают и радужные тела реализовывают"
> Легба: "это вопрос веры"
> Пампкин: "Большего чуда лично мне не надо"
> 
> Довольно абсурдный диалог, не находите?))
> Вопрос-то в  ответе за базар, а не в том, что кому лично надо.


Если избирательно выдергивать не просто фразы а слова или даже буквы то можно получить и более абсурдную вещь.

----------

Аньезка (20.06.2013)

----------


## Джигме

> Кстати, если доберусь до местного неварского храма, где был Сурадж, то надо будет попросить местного Ваджрачарью... "ответить за базар". )))


Не надо, Вантуз этого не перенесет :Smilie:

----------


## Вантус

Мне кажется, что мы наблюдаем у барина и у г-на *Джигме* баттхерт по поводу придавленного фанатизма. Я заметил, что и супружница барина тоже, чуть что не по ее, на баттхерт здесь исходит. Семейное? Вытеснение комплексов? Это будут когда-либо изучать психологи.

----------


## Нико

> Мне кажется, что мы наблюдаем у барина и у г-на *Джигме* баттхерт по поводу придавленного фанатизма. Я заметил, что и супружница барина тоже, чуть что не по ее, на баттхерт здесь исходит. Семейное? Вытеснение комплексов? Это будут когда-либо изучать психологи.


Зачем когда-нибудь психологи? Вы же уже всё изучили сами, разве не так? И поделились выводами?

----------

Джигме (20.06.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Зачем когда-нибудь психологи? Вы же уже всё изучили сами, разве не так? И поделились выводами?


Я уже поделился - не постичь мне, холопу скудоумному, глубину мозгов барских. Оне люди умные, просвещенные, французским премудростям наученные. Куда мне понять.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Зачем когда-нибудь психологи? Вы же уже всё изучили сами, разве не так? И поделились выводами?


Не стоит бередить жертву тех, у кого "... руки по локоть в крови и по колено во власти", он еще не долечился у психиатора, но уже лечит других.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Ладно вам, поругались и хватит.

----------

Tong Po (20.06.2013), Джигме (20.06.2013)

----------


## Наталья А

Положим, техническая сторона с приглашением решаема (виза, билет, проживание, финансовая нагрузка).  
Большие сомнения, что ваджрачарья будет давать учение большой аудитории, скорее всего приглашение сведется к получению индивидуальных вангов, и то - не всем желающим. Еще надо учитывать предварительное изучение ваджрачарьей желающих получить ванг и время на обучение ритуалу. 

Извините за вмешательство, но уж больно задумка с приглашением ваджрачарьи фееричная.
Хорошо было бы, если идея окажется жизнеспособной. 
Но даже, если принять во внимание самый пессимистический вариант, то в конце концов можно съездить самим на разведку в Непал. Как я понимаю, контакты Tenpa Sherab установил.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (22.06.2013)

----------


## Тотратагни

> В Японии нет только высшей йога-тантры остальные все есть


Четверичная, с т.н. Ануттара-йога-тантрами, а также шестиричная и семиричная, классификации буддийских тантр — были предложены только в 11 веке (Абхаякара, Атиша и пр.). Четверичная была официально кодифицирована лишь в 14 веке (Будон). Т.е. столетиями позже патриархов Сингона и Тэндая.

----------

